# Trying to avoid a costly shop visit...



## veedubbman (Oct 26, 2016)

I have a 2008 TC30. Long story short, I tried to crank it and the glow plug pre heat indicator light wouldn't come on and the tractor wouldn't start. that was 2 weeks ago. Here's what I have tried and tested. I bought a new battery and a new ignition switch. No luck. I have jumped all 5 safety switches. Not my favorite thing to do, but I was hoping to troubleshoot the faulty one and replace. Still won't crank so that's an epic fail. All the blade fuses are good. I'm getting power to the starter and if I jump the terminals, the motor turns over but will not fire. I tested the alternator and it is weak, but shouldn't hinder starting I don't think. I pulled the dash off and checked wiring and that all seems good. There was a rats nest and a couple wires had been bitten so I taped those up and put the dash back on. If I have to put it in the shop, it's going to cost a pretty penny I know, so if anybody has been down this road before, I'd really appreciate your knowledge. Or....I may push it into the ditch and set it on fire.


----------



## HarveyW (Sep 15, 2014)

Hi veedubbman, welcome to the forum.

Check the fuses with a circuit checker or an ohmmeter. Sometimes they look good but have an open circuit. Also, your glow plugs have a relay and a timer in the circuit, either one can be bad. There is a fuel cutoff solenoid on the injection pump that must have power thru the key switch or it won't start. 

There is a lengthy discussion of problems with a TC33 on the TBN forum. Read through the posts to get some ideas:

http://www.tractorbynet.com/forums/n...ont-start.html


----------



## MikeNTex (Apr 8, 2017)

*Experiencing Same Condition*

Did you get resolved. I am experiencing the same problem with my NH TC30. Have done all the checks like you and am stumped.


----------



## RC Wells (Dec 26, 2008)

Check the relay, here is what it looks like: http://www.messicks.com/part/sba385870301/timer

If you worry the cover off your old relay look for a broken wire inside. All to common a failure because the bolt works loose and allows the timer module to rattle around. Use blue Loctite when reinstalling that bolt.

A bad seat safety switch will also cause the same problem, as will a corroded ignition switch.


----------



## MikeNTex (Apr 8, 2017)

I am awaiting a replacement module from Messick's should be here in a couple of days. 

I thought about trying to start it, the glow plug wire has 12 v at the connection to the plugs even though the light will not come on, with a remote starter switch the engine will crank.

But then I thought about the fuel solenoid, I assume it is powered for start/run and power is shut off when the ignition is turned off. Sound about right?


----------



## MikeNTex (Apr 8, 2017)

FYI for all Replaced Safety Relay/Timer SBA385870301. Corrected problems.


----------



## MikeNTex (Apr 8, 2017)

Back to square one. Installed the new safety switch and used the tractor for a couple of days. Parked tractor Saturday, went to start Tue and same condition as before. No Glow Plug Light, No Warning Buzzer, No Start.

Checked the wiring at the relay. It has four Wires, Red/Black, White, Yellow/Red, and black.

The wiring diagram I have shows the:
The Red/Black tied in to B/W from ignition switch and has power when key moved to start position.

The White wire shows going to starter.

The Yellow/Red Wire goes to multiple places.

The Black wire appears to be a ground.

If I apply power to the Yellow/Red wire, the engine will crank but not start.

Any ideas.


----------

